# Domestic Supply



## Marinejuicehead (Jun 4, 2014)

Just recently placed my 4th order in about two months. Every time, the service gets better. The delivery speed is unheard of and the products are great. I've ordered something new this time. Tren and Pharma Mix 4. Will update about these products soon but fully expect them to be very good.


----------



## brazey (Jun 5, 2014)

Good to hear. Repost this in their forum for more to see.


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

Congrats


----------

